# Monster Pill



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Dr Frankenstein: Igor, have you seen my latest invention? It's a new pill consisting of 50 per cent glue and 50 per cent aspirin. 

Igor: But what's it for? 

Dr Frankenstein: For monsters with splitting headaches.


----------

